# Santander parking?



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all, Was wondering if you arrive at port the night before departure, can you park there overnight??

Many thanks Dave


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Last year you definitely could not park overnight,although you were allowed on early morning for an afternoon sailing. The city is definitely worth a visit.We stayed on a site at Santillana del mer.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

No. The port is far too smal with only enough space for vehicles for one ship. Your ticket/email confirming your booking will tell you what time you can park at the port.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Unless things have changed in the past year we've been lead to expect that motorhomes are far from welcome in Santander and we expect to leave town pdq. There have been several threads to that effect on MHF.

The Brittany Ferry information on parking at Santander ferry port makes it clear that you can only park at the port on the morning on which you are due to sail and for any longer _ cars_ should park in surrounding car parks. No mention of MHs.

G


----------

